
How we’ve scaled Dropbox (2012) [video] - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE4gwstWhmc
======
waz0wski
They've posted about this on their tech blog:

[https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2016/03/magic-pocket-
infrastr...](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2016/03/magic-pocket-
infrastructure/)

[https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2018/06/extending-magic-
pocke...](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2018/06/extending-magic-pocket-
innovation-with-the-first-petabyte-scale-smr-drive-deployment/)

------
fermienrico
I’m curious what the state of their affairs is today. 2012-2018 is a huge
amount of time in tech world and I’m curious what improvements they’ve made.

------
zawerf
The evolution of their SQL schema (around ~45:00 on) is pretty cool.

For example to implement undo/version control for files, they just added a
single `prev_rev` column. There are some arguably better (but more
complicated) ways to do it but it would've been premature optimization since
this simple solution clearly worked out for them.

~~~
nodesocket
If I am understanding correctly a sort_order column would work as well.
Essentially then you can just do select with order by sort_order.

------
redwood
I wonder if their focus on data center build out (rather than differentiation
of their offering and customers, yes admittedly debatable) will be deemed a
success or misstep in the long run

------
leowoo91
Looks like an investor level presentation. Pretty sure, there are 10x more
layers of controllers needed to handle 1M> users.

